# Best Heat Protection Spray?



## ichelle

Hey all
So I'm stoked about my new GHD flat iron. I want to use it every day  I know my hair's not excited about the extra stress I'm going to put it through so what heat protectant can I buy to make it feel better? I tried the GHD's protectant but it left my hair feeling sticky, yeck 

I can use my Phyto anti-frizz but I want to know what all of you recommend 

Thanks!


----------



## SOUTHERNGAL87

I Like Aquauge Thermal Booster/ Heat Protectant. It Smells S0o0o Clean And Has Stopped Any Hair Breakage My Chi Has Caused In The Past!


----------



## lizavet8

Still addicted to Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom, 15 years.


----------



## jellybebe

Big Sexy has a straightening spray that works pretty well. I know you aren't going to be straightening your hair every day but you will be using heat to style it and that stuff is pretty much a thermal protectant, as you want. I also use this stuff called White Ran (I think), it comes in a purple bottle with a silver cap but it's more concetrated than the Big Sexy stuff so you can't use as much, otherwise it makes hair clump together.


----------



## Indigowaters

I use Farouk Biosilk Silk Therapy:

I use this for blow-drying and heat styling. 

*Old Bottle*





*New Bottle*





Here's a description (it really does work!)

ideal for all hair types 
leave in replenishing & reconstructing treatment 
bonds & strengthens the hair inside & outside 
fills any voids on cuticle layer 
repairs split ends 
protects (Heat, UV, cold, pollution) 
incredible shine 
no build up, no weight 
fantastic for skin care


----------



## ichelle

ooh i see that all the time, now i know its good stuff. thanks girl. but is the biosilk that target sells legit or do i need to buy straight from the salon? i read somewhere that salon brands sold at drugstores are junk, i.e., old, tampered with, etc. is this true? sorry to digress...

anyway, what's the texture of biosilk like? is it sticky? because what i like most about phyto products is that i don't need to wash my hands afterward, the product is that light. now with the redken heat protectant i used to use, that stuff was waaaaaaay sticky. even after i washed my hands, i couldn't seem to get it entirely off. what more with washing it out of my hair...


----------



## Indigowaters

^^^ It's legit. I even bought mine from Publix (our supermarket down here). Just make sure it has the pull tab seal on it. You also have to shake it up first before using. It has a slick feel, but they say you can even use it on your skin so that may be a plus.  I just know that I can flip or crimp my hair and it doesn't lose it's style but it's not hard. And a little goes a long way. Hope that helps!


----------



## missisa07

I like Got2B's hair protectant spray.  You can get it at a drugstore.  I love the way it smells.


----------



## wordpast

ichelle said:


> Hey all
> So I'm stoked about my new GHD flat iron. I want to use it every day  I know my hair's not excited about the extra stress I'm going to put it through so what heat protectant can I buy to make it feel better? I tried the GHD's protectant but it left my hair feeling sticky, yeck
> 
> I can use my Phyto anti-frizz but I want to know what all of you recommend
> 
> Thanks!



So do you find you hair easier and easier to curl the more you use it? The GHD styler looks so cool with all the things it can do. But I have trouble with a curling iron so I was kind of worried....


----------



## DlkinVegas

I love John Frieda Frizz Ease Wind Down Relaxing Cream.  If you try it start with a dime size amount & apply more if needed.


----------



## ichelle

wordpast said:


> So do you find you hair easier and easier to curl the more you use it? The GHD styler looks so cool with all the things it can do. But I have trouble with a curling iron so I was kind of worried....



after practicing a few times, ok a lot of times lol, it gets easier  the GHD is fantastic! i'm addicted. my hair's never looked/felt better. it really helps if you have someone give you a demo. the DVD tutorial looks deceivingly easy...


----------



## cbetht

ichelle said:


> ooh i see that all the time, now i know its good stuff. thanks girl. but is the biosilk that target sells legit or do i need to buy straight from the salon? i read somewhere that salon brands sold at drugstores are junk, i.e., old, tampered with, etc. is this true? sorry to digress...
> 
> anyway, what's the texture of biosilk like? is it sticky? because what i like most about phyto products is that i don't need to wash my hands afterward, the product is that light. now with the redken heat protectant i used to use, that stuff was waaaaaaay sticky. even after i washed my hands, i couldn't seem to get it entirely off. what more with washing it out of my hair...


 

Biosilk isn't sticky. Makes my hair really soft. I also have CHI heat protectant which I really like too.


----------



## ichelle

ooh thanks for the vote of confidence. now i have to find a good deal on it...

does anyone use kerastase? i heard it works miracles...


----------



## Pursegrrl

Right now I'm using Redken's Smooth Down heat glide.  I use it when my hair is damp-dry and then finish my smoothing down with a large round bristle brush.  Works fairly well but you need to make sure you don't goop too much on otherwise you'll have an oily mess.  I've had to experiment quite a bit to get it just right.


----------



## ichelle

^ i have that. kudos to you if you can get it to work well. i think it's good but i just hate the stickiness. even when i soap my hands, i still feel like i haven't completely washed it off =\


----------



## missmustard

I'd like to see more recommendations as well. I've used both BioSilk and Chi heat protectors but have found the smell on both (especially Chi's) unbearable.

I think I saw on another thread this brand called L'Anza. It's supposed to be really great and all. Anyone tried it?


----------



## Pursegrrl

ichelle said:


> ^ i have that. kudos to you if you can get it to work well. i think it's good but i just hate the stickiness. even when i soap my hands, i still feel like i haven't completely washed it off =\


 
yeah i have that problem too.  But my hands get pretty dry and after the handwashing I do after this + applying makeup it seems to be mostly gone.

I alternate the Redken product with Matrix's sleek look Iron Smoother.  It's a spray-on and much lighter than the Redken smooth down.

No matter what I do, I have a hard time keeping my hair smooth.  whine whine...I have thick, wavy hair + highlights so the slightest bit of humidity or rain and poof.  

I love your GHD posts...I may look into this myself!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

chi silk infusion works nice!


----------



## ichelle

wow. i bought a medium bottle of biosilk silk therapy and it is amazing! it's not greasy or sticky. it's very light and it smells DIVINE! indigowaters, thank you for recommending it!  i can't wait to use it with my flat iron.


----------



## JoeyJo21

I use John Frieda or Trevor Sorbie.


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

missmustard said:


> I'd like to see more recommendations as well. I've used both BioSilk and Chi heat protectors but have found the smell on both (especially Chi's) unbearable.
> 
> I think I saw on another thread this brand called L'Anza. It's supposed to be really great and all. Anyone tried it?



I can't stand the smell of BioSilkush:!  I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny.


----------



## latinrose222

I love BioSilk and I didn't even know it was used for heat protection!  Sweet.  I apply to damp hair and it makes my hair so silky.


----------



## Indigowaters

You're welcome mama! It's all I use now. I use it to blow dry and flat iron, flip and crimp. 


ichelle said:


> wow. i bought a medium bottle of biosilk silk therapy and it is amazing! it's not greasy or sticky. it's very light and it smells DIVINE! indigowaters, thank you for recommending it!  i can't wait to use it with my flat iron.


----------



## Cheryl

I have used biosilk serum every day for years and i love love love it!!


----------



## DESIGNER_WHORE

Paul Mitchell Serum


----------



## lc9386

hey has anyone tried the "Lena 1 in. Professional Flat Iron" from ulta? the description reads:

"_The Lena Professional Styling Iron features crushed tourmaline gemstones embedded in ceramic plates which generate a massive amount of negative ions which smooth and shine hair. Model features digital temperature controls, 9 ft swivel cord, and a thermal pouch. Iron achieves a minimum temperature of 284 degrees F. and a maximum temperature of 400 degrees F._"

http://www.ulta.com/control/product/~product_id=2145202

... and the price is very cheap, has anyone used it? how does it compare to the sedu and solia irons? any other suggestions? (under $50 preferably, my hair is already very straight... i just want a good iron to fix my hair in the mornings)

also what are the best heat protecting sprays? 

thanks!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

I'm not sure about the straighteners because I use the GHD's which are fantastic but pricey. I used to have a few remington ones I'm not sure how much they retail for but they were really good too!

Heat protecting sprays.. I love the Tigi Catwalk one.. Fashionista Spritz & Shine, it smells lovely aswell. I really like the Tressemme one too.


----------



## chicbabacool

A lot of people will tell you to buy a CHI but I think Sedu straighteners are much better. I've used my Sedu everyday for years and my hair has never gotten "fried." I've tried many different straighteners, including the CHI, but the Sedu is the best. It has an adjustable heat dial so you control how hot the plates get. The plates are made of high tech ceramic/tourmaline material that smooths your hair by the follicle. It's amazing! You should see how fast my hair goes from curly to straight.

If you're worried about the price at $120, please don't. You want to invest in a high quality flat iron because you can seriously damage your hair if you don't. It'll last you a much longer time than a crappy one. I know because I had a $40 hair straightener I bought at Sally's and it fried my hair so bad that there were permanent kinks in it that weren't there before.

Here's the one I have:
http://www.folica.com/Sedu_Ionic_Cera_d1560.html

I also use Aveda Brilliant damage control spray to protect my hair.


----------



## polos26

I use infrashine that I got from my hair stylist and I love it, it doesn't fry my hair it also has heat adjustment:

http://www.infrashine.com/


----------



## jellybebe

I just bought one by NP yesterday. It was between that one, the CHI and the T3 Tourmaline Wet or Dry one. The NP was the cheapest of the three (though it was still $200 CAD) but the hairstylist I spoke to strongly recommended it. Like you, my hair is pretty straight but it's still important to get a high-quality flatiron that heats up to the proper temperature - I was using the Futura one before and it was doing basically nothing for me. I have used the NP once and it made an incredible difference already - my hair was pin-straight with minimal effort and it just felt nice and sturdy when it clamped my hair. I got the narrow one so it was easier to maneuver. As for heat protectants, I use Straight Sexy Hair or White Rain. Today I bought Biosilk (based on recommendations from this forum) and I am going to try that soon.


----------



## ichelle

i love my ghd!!
here's a thread i started about heat protectants


----------



## RinSohma

I love my Sedu and i use Tigi Catwalk


----------



## ILuvShopping

I bought a Sedu from recommendations on this website. Totally worth the money, i think i spent either $125 or $150 from Folica.com  (and free shipping!!!) i LOVE the thing. doesn't pull on my hair or fry it and it glides smoothly down the hair and i straighten a good thick amount at once (and it's about half the size of my old one - which was a cheap revlon from target, worked well but it pulled my hair and fried it completely)


----------



## QuirkyCool

I love my GHD,and for heat protection I use the CHI oil.


----------



## missmustard

I use a Chi flat iron and Thermasilk heat protectant.


----------



## ladyzee

Chi flat iron is great along with their Keratin spray, and Kerastase's serum for a smooth finish.
Z


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Honestly..I have a cheap-o flat iron from Hot Tools..and it does an amazing job. Not the ceramic one, but then again I don't use it every day. And I  just the citri-shine sometimes to get rid of the fuzz. Then again I don't have weak or damaged hair so if you do I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## annabellet

I had a Bion -Japanese http://www.folica.com/Japanese_Cerami_d1559.html i had 2 of them and both died on me within a few months. i was able to return it and i got myself a Solia http://www.folica.com/Solia_Pink_Limi_d2161.html
which works great. It has never fried my hair and always looks shiny  i love it. 

When my Bion died on me twice i still did keep my cheap revlon one that i bought from target. Boy did i notice the difference from the two. The Bion and the Solia flatens my hair smoothly without any hair getting caught inbetween the sections. while the Revlon one did.


----------



## jcriley5

Another fan of Sedu!!!  I only use the protector before I blowdry my hair. I use Purelogy staightening serum or Purelogy nanoglaze.  Nanoglaze is supposed to dry your hair 30% faster.


----------



## armanigirl

I was just wondering...i never used to straighten my hair because my paul mitchell took so long to straighten my hair, but ever since i bought my GHD, it gets SO hot...and i've had it for about 3 weeks or so...and i've never used the Thermal protector....will it really make a differenece that it wont dry out my hair? i mean i noticed also that no matter what any iron that puts that much Heat in your hair will damage it...i guess using the protector will help a little? anyway do any of you have the GHD thermal protector or any other kind of thermal protector? how much do you spray on and if you straighten your hair a lot how is the quality of your hair w/out straightening it? Strawy & crispy or is it still soft? just wondering because i feel like i shouldn't straighten my hair so much since that GHD gets reallllllllllllllly super hot...and it doesn't even have a temperature control so i dont know exactly how hot it gets...my paul mitchell's highest was 400 degrees F. 

also any suggestions for thermal protectors that doesnt make your hair sticky/greasy?


----------



## priiin

Yay!! Another GHD user.  Whether you use a heat protector or not, your hair will be silky smooth with the GHD. I have never heard anyone say the GHD made their hair feel like straw.  I recommend using a heat protector spray or cream just because it helps a little. In the end, we will all get split ends (*sob*) and damaged hair even if we tried to prevent it with our heat protectors.  Styling products WILL damage your hair, you cannot change that, but to lessen the effect of the damage done by the heat, I recommend you use a heat protector.  

The GHD thermal protector will work fine, just spray a little, you do not need a lot.


----------



## alexis77

I think that when doing anything with heat--blow drying, straightening, curling, rollers, a heat protector should be used. It's kind of like an insurance policy for your hair--not sure if the money and time involved is worth it, but I'm afraid to be without it.


----------



## amanda

Depending on how healthy your hair is and what other types of products you're using, you might not need a separate heat protectant.  some styling products have a heat protectant built in, and unless your hair is prone to heat damage or already fried, you probably don't need another one on top of that.  i use three products, and all have a heat protectant in them, and i use a flat-iron spray occasionally just in case since my hair is fine, color treated, and prone to damage.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I use John Freida serum with a heat protector in it.  Not sure if it helps since my hair is always dry anyway.


----------



## Archipelago

I never use any products with mine just because I'm too lazy to. No problems so far.


----------



## sparkles48

I have color treated hair (highlights) and I find that it gets damaged more easily and has fried ends more frequently when I don't use a heat protector. If you straighten your hair often and have damage prone hair, I'd say a heat protector is essential.


----------



## ally24k

i think with the really nice irons like ghd & t3 you don't really need it. I dont feel much of a difference at least.


----------



## sparkles48

Here's what the official GHD site says under FAQS about using heat protector if you straighten your hair everyday using their iron:

&#8220;I would recommend using one of the 3 types of ghd thermal protector. They all contain UVA protection and the thermal protector for normal/fine hair and dry/coarse hair contains meadow foam seed oil, which maintains the moisture content, and helps increase the elasticity of the hair during heated styling process. They all help to deflect heat away from the hair"

If you don't straighten it everyday, then I don't think it's that big of a deal to skip the protectant. But it's important to remember that no matter how great a product is, if it's applying heat to your hair, it's damaging it. Also, damage isn't evident without prolonged use sometimes, so better safe than sorry IMO.


----------



## bisbee

I also bought a ghd flat iron...which I LOVE!! I got the thermal protector spray...used it once and sent it back to Sephora! I've tried products like that before - used just a tiny amount, and for some reason, it makes my hair stick together (I can always tell when I blow it dry) - I had to re-wash my hair and dry it a second time that day!

I don't have any problem with the ghd drying out my hair...


----------



## armanigirl

bisbee said:


> I also bought a ghd flat iron...which I LOVE!! I got the thermal protector spray...used it once and sent it back to Sephora! I've tried products like that before - used just a tiny amount, and for some reason, it makes my hair stick together (I can always tell when I blow it dry) - I had to re-wash my hair and dry it a second time that day!
> 
> I don't have any problem with the ghd drying out my hair...


 
yeah i was at the store and sprayed some of the thermal protector in my hair and it felt realy STICKY...i went ahead and bought it but i havent tried it yet....so i can try it once and return it if i dont like it? i heard they have a good return policy? well....i want to use a heat protector i guess its just finding one that doesnt make your hair sticky...


----------



## sparkles48

^ A lot of heat protectant sprays did that to my hair too (and ick who wants nasty weighed down sticky hair!) There are some good ones on the market though. I really like Straight Sexy Hair's smooth & seal spray ($18 at salons) and Rusk Str8 Shine Spray (the small orange bottle, the yellow is sticky!) My stylist recommended both to me and I love them. I lightly mist them over my hair after blow drying and before straightening and it does the trick.

Some people have hair which is more resilient to heat styling and the damage doesn't show up for a while. One of my roommates last year was Asian and she had really thick glossy hair that didn't show any signs of damage despite her frequent use of the CHI. Halfway into the year, she started getting really horrible split ends and breakage so she ended up using heat protectants. I wasn't so lucky on the other hand and had a lot of damage with the CHI just after using it a few weeks (I guess my hair is more prone to damage). 

We'll see if the GHD improves the condition of my hair in the long run (and for the price I really hope it does!)


----------



## leanbeanee

bisbee said:


> I also bought a ghd flat iron...which I LOVE!! I got the thermal protector spray...used it once and sent it back to Sephora! I've tried products like that before - used just a tiny amount, and for some reason, it makes my hair stick together (I can always tell when I blow it dry) - I had to re-wash my hair and dry it a second time that day!
> 
> I don't have any problem with the ghd drying out my hair...



I've encountered the same problem when using the GHD heat protectant. It feels like I have hair spray in my hair.... it's kind of stiff and the hair is stuck together. Not soft and flowy.


----------



## amanda

i have that problem too, both with the ghd heat protectant and the matrix that my last salon recommended.  i find that it's not as bad if i put it on before i blow dry instead of before i flat iron.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

Hello ladies!
I flat iron my hair every day [ after blow dry] and I need some spray on heat protection. What is the best one you recomend? I would like one without smell, so bees dont attack me.
 Thanks!


----------



## ILF

I love Pureology's ColorMax. It's a leave-in thermal protectant to guard against UVA/UVB damage. I use this product EVERY DAY.


----------



## DlkinVegas

Well it does have a scent, not a spray & I dont know your hair type, but Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum is amazing   My stylist got me hooked on it.

Really though any silcone serum/spray will offer a little heat protection.


----------



## Lanier

I use Kerastase's Ciment Thermique before I blow dry and I absolutely love it!

As far as products specifically for flat-ironing hair, I've heard great things about the GHD thermal protector but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.

I've been wondering - if someone uses a heat protectant before they blow dry their hair, is it necessary to use a separate heat protector before they flat iron?


----------



## brianne1114

I've used both the VO5 in the red bottle (the name escapes me) and Tresemme (black bottle/red pump) with good results.


----------



## frostedcouture

I have the GHD iron and got the spray with it. That worked pretty well then after that I decided to go cheap and get the Tresemme, same as brianne. (black bottle, red spray nozzle)  It smells nice - not overwhelming at all and it does the job.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Omg I have been looking for a heat protectant and tried almost every brand....is it just me or isnt the heat protectant sprays like hair spray? whenever I spray it in my hair befor ironing it makes my hair hard and sticky yechhh.....I'm trying to find one that makes my hair shiny and soft yet protects the hair from drying out when I iron it


----------



## candace117

I got tired of the sticky sprays, so I tried Heat Glide by Redken...it's more of a silicone based serum with macadamia oil in it, that you use while your hair is damp (I do, anyway). You can also use it to finish the hair or when it's dry right before flat ironing. It works wonders!


----------



## frostedcouture

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> Omg I have been looking for a heat protectant and tried almost every brand....is it just me or isnt the heat protectant sprays like hair spray? whenever I spray it in my hair befor ironing it makes my hair hard and sticky yechhh.....I'm trying to find one that makes my hair shiny and soft yet protects the hair from drying out when I iron it



The one I use right now (Tresseme) is not only cheap but it doesn't make my hair sticky at ALL.


----------



## nseastar

I use Tigi S Factor flat iron spray and I absolutely love it.  I spray it on my dry hair right before I flat iron.  It isn't sticky at all and it makes the flat iron just slip right through my hair.  I have baby fine hair and it doesn't weigh it down but it could give you the greasys if you used too much.


----------



## mariah9999

frostedcouture said:


> I have the GHD iron and got the spray with it. That worked pretty well then after that I decided to go cheap and get the Tresemme, same as brianne. (black bottle, red spray nozzle) It smells nice - not overwhelming at all and it does the job.


 
I did a search for heat protectant spray and came across this tread.  I just wanted to say that I purchased and tried the Tresemme (black bottle, red spray nozzle) spray and it worked fabulously!  I could not agree more with the comments.  It's lightweight and light smell - not overwhemling.  It also made my hair feel really silky and I felt it really did the job.  Thanks frostedcouture and brianne1114 for the recommendation!  Great product!


----------



## cbetht

I second Heat Glide by Redken! I love this stuff!


----------



## killerstrawbery

i have the CHI 40 iron protectant, used it once, it made my hair stiff 


i like how my hair feels without the extra stuff in it , plus the blow out will last longer


----------



## luvbags3

nseastar said:


> I use Tigi S Factor flat iron spray and I absolutely love it. I spray it on my dry hair right before I flat iron. It isn't sticky at all and it makes the flat iron just slip right through my hair. I have baby fine hair and it doesn't weigh it down but it could give you the greasys if you used too much.


 

I 2nd Tigi S


----------



## *Katie

I use the GHD iron oil too, love it!! But for a cheaper one...I like vo5s


----------



## mcb100

i use the tresemme heat protectant gel. i put a lot in my hair when its wet, (its in the black and red packaging), and i let my hair air dry. then i flat iron it. it makes my hair softer, but i do think it makes the ends start to curl more faster


----------



## socaltrojan

I use the GHD spray and that works well.


----------



## Lanier

mariah9999 said:


> I did a search for heat protectant spray and came across this tread.  I just wanted to say that I purchased and tried the Tresemme (black bottle, red spray nozzle) spray and it worked fabulously!  I could not agree more with the comments.  It's lightweight and light smell - not overwhemling.  It also made my hair feel really silky and I felt it really did the job.  Thanks frostedcouture and brianne1114 for the recommendation!  Great product!



I've been using the Tresemme too and I love it! It feels really light and the smell is nice too. The only silicones it has in it are water soluble, so it does not cause build up. I tried the GHD spray but ended up returning it because it made my hair feel "crunchy." I still use the Kerastase Ciment Thermique once a week though.


----------



## mjfan

I use the Ciment thermique on wet hair and spray some Alterna Cavier stying spray.


----------



## mariah9999

Lanier said:


> I've been using the Tresemme too and I love it! It feels really light and the smell is nice too. The only silicones it has in it are water soluble, so it does not cause build up. I tried the GHD spray but ended up returning it because it made my hair feel "crunchy." I still use the Kerastase Ciment Thermique once a week though.


 
Can you tell me more about the Kerastase Ciment Thermique?  Is it really nice?


----------



## saccharinity

Redken Heat Glide...its not spray though, its a serum. This is the best heat protection product I have tried. It does have a light smell but nothing overwhelming. 

I also like Redken Align No. 12, this is one is a cream and has a light smell which is divine. I switch back and forth between the two.


----------



## octopus17

Lanier said:


> I've been using the Tresemme too and I love it! It feels really light and the smell is nice too. The only silicones it has in it are water soluble, so it does not cause build up. I tried the GHD spray but ended up returning it because it made my hair feel "crunchy." I still use the Kerastase Ciment Thermique once a week though.


 
The GHD made my hair go all crispy and sticky - I just couldn't cope with it at all. I've been very wary of all kinds of heat protectant spray since tbh, and will only use Ciment Thermique.

There seems to be some other good recommendations for the sprays here as well though, so I think I'll try one of those and see how it goes! (But I'll also still be using Ciment Thermique every time I wash my hair ).


----------



## nseastar

Has anyone used Pureology colormax and the thermal spray?  I'm wondering how they compare.


----------



## Jayne1

Are there any heat protectants that do not add greasiness to your hair?  I hate that silicone, shiny, oily feel that some products give.  It doesn't have to be a spray.


----------



## Beach Bum

^Bumble and Bumble makes one that doesnt make your hair feel like it has stuff in it


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Thanks Jill!  (Cutest baby in the whole world... )

ETA - I need something that is supposed to be used on_ dry_ hair, since I will be using a curling iron.  Does Bumble and Bumble make one?


----------



## love2shop_26

I use Frederik Fekkai COIFF Defense/Prestyle Thermal/UV Protectant.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I use paul mitchell skinny serum or biosilk therapy serum.  I tried the redken heat glide a couple times but it makes my hair very oily.


----------



## octopus17

I've just tried the Tresemme Heat Protectant Spray - Smooth, when blowdrying my hair and it was really good. My hair was easy to style and it's all swingy and shiny now! It has got a scent, but it's very nice.


----------



## mjfan

mariah9999 said:


> Can you tell me more about the Kerastase Ciment Thermique? Is it really nice?


--->After using Ciment thermique and GHD





I use the Ciment thermique on wet hair before blowdrying or airdry then spray some alterna styling spray and flat iron. It does not weigh my hair down or make it crunchy, i use a clarifying shampoo atleast once a week hth.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

Cornflower Blue said:


> *The GHD made my hair go all crispy and sticky - I just couldn't cope with it at all*. I've been very wary of all kinds of heat protectant spray since tbh, and will only use Ciment Thermique.
> 
> There seems to be some other good recommendations for the sprays here as well though, so I think I'll try one of those and see how it goes! (But I'll also still be using Ciment Thermique every time I wash my hair ).



I didn't like this one either, I didn't like how it smelled when it was on my hair and it made my hair very sticky and crunchy.


----------



## kirst-nire

I actually use Tresemme too only mines the black bottle with the purple on it. Its really good, It made my mums hair feel a bit greasy but its never made mine like that and i swear by the stuff, also there is a little white and red one you can get from avon, ive used it before and its great too..


----------



## Veelyn

I swear by V05 Detangle and Shine. This stuff is amazing! It does smell, but it smells so good and is not overpowering at all. It makes your hair super soft, prevents split ends, protects hair from damage caused by brushing and heat, and is not tested on animals. Its great, and cheap too. You spray it into damp hair, its weightless, and its not greasy, oily, etc. at all. HTH 

http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...Count=0&nug=VPD&skuid=sku394046&id=prod394045


----------



## Im Shoe-ish

I have a very hot blowdryer CHI Rocket, and my hair is very thick, coarse and processed, I am looking for a heat protecting product to put in my hair while wet to help me with the damage that blow drying does. I dont want it to make my hair sticky or crunchy, I am looking for something that's alcohol and chemical free and lightweight--possibly also something to prevent breakage and damage.

I have been reading about Matsey Paris products, they are pretty reasonably priced and are made with natural ingredients. Anyone ever try it? They have a code red line that seems good, but I want something that I know for sure will work.

Right now I have been using Moroccan oil, but I feel like this may not protect as well as I was hoping. Any suggestions?


----------



## missyanne

I've used this product from Tresemme for a while and it really does make my hair noticeably shinier and softer.

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=147153&catid=3562


----------



## Voguette Girl

i use the same tresemee spray. i think it works good.


----------



## pmburk

I use the Chi Silk Infusion. It is an oil and if you use a little bit, your hair won't get greasy and it provides awesome shine. I tried the Chi spray, but it made my hair SO crunchy and stiff. The Silk Infusion is marketed as a leave-in, but somewhere I read a long scientific breakdown about the product and how it does provide heat protection.


----------



## pattylauren

I would also use a protein lotion. I use Redken's Anti-Snap on the ends in conjunction with my straightening balm before I blow dry and it really helps!


----------



## miss_ritz

I use my GHD thermal spray.


----------



## xpurseloverx

biosilk i heard can b used as a heat protectant


----------



## Cheryl

I use GHD thermal spray also


----------



## Lanier

I use Kerastase Nectar Thermique


----------



## pmburk

I just switched to Redken Iron Silk, pretty happy with it. It doesn't make your hair stiff or crunchy like many of the heat protectants.


----------



## coconutsboston

I really like the BLOW thermal protector...it smells nice too!


----------



## TygerKitty

missyanne said:


> I've used this product from Tresemme for a while and it really does make my hair noticeably shinier and softer.
> 
> http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=147153&catid=3562



This is what I use and I love it!  Doesn't weigh my hair down at all...

Aveda makes one that I tried but it was too heavy for my hair


----------



## saira1214

Kerastase Thermique is a MIRACLE! It smells wonderful and works wonders!!!


----------



## xpurseloverx

i know blair juicystar07 on youtube uses the redken blow dry lotion just to throw that oveer here


----------



## Mininana

l'oreal anti breakage. MIRACLE


----------



## aliceanna

I like the Redken Anti-Snap.  It's very lightweight, it smells pretty, and my ends do seem less fried.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Hi ladies, been out and about curling/straightening my hair for months now, I have all sorts of hair irons, oh name it and my drawer has it haha, any reco for a heat protection product of some sort?
I have tried kerastase, elseve, bedhead...


----------



## wendy_bruin

Do you want any hold from the heat protector?

I like ones without any and my favorites are the ones by Alterna and ghd.  They are not sticky and offer good protection.

If you want medium hold, the Lanza one is pretty good, too.


----------



## antwerp

Alterna is great! I use the anti-aging spray and it makes my hair so soft!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

i see, yes just a protection from flat irons is what i need, thanks ladies!!! anymore reccomendations?


----------



## xpurseloverx

chi 44 iron gaurd and biosilk silk theapry are the ones i go off of


----------



## SarahSnaps

The one that I use on a daily bases is the Regis Designline flat iron spray. It's great, it doesn't leave your hair all stiff and sticky and it has a really great smell, not to mention my hair is super soft when I use it compared to when I don't(:


----------



## itsferlove

Matrix sleek look iron smoother, protects hair up to 450 degrees, has a light smell, and has a memory locking component that basically helps style your hair. If you get a hard feel it's easily combed out. I've tried the tresemme, smells wonderful, but I don't feel like it really protects my hair. I got MAJOR split ends using it, and it doesn't say how high the temperature protection goes. If you want a drugstore brand, try got2b


----------



## Smiley kido

I have the GHD one.And I have such a dry hair and it really works.It makes my hair silky.


----------



## COOCOOChanel5

got to b is really great. love it!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I use the got2b Guardian Angel spray and I love it! I have the blow out spray and the flat iron one. I also use the Tresemme with the black bottle/red pump. I bought the Rusk spray once but it was awful and crunchy.


----------



## IrishLuckyCharm

I'm really liking the one by Aveda.


----------



## klb4556

The it's a 10 miracle leave in is wonderful. In addition to being a really good thermal and UV protector, it does so many other things


----------



## twinkie

Paul Mitchell Hot Off the Press is a thermal protection spray, specifically to be used with flat irons or curling irons.  I'm also very partial to using Moroccan Oil which you can use on wet or dry hair.  It smooths hair, cuts dry time, and provides some thermal protection.  

Kevin Murphy makes an entire Protection Line complete with shampoo and conditioner as well as thermal protection stylers.  Love the whole line!  Damage Manager is awesome!


----------



## liz4382

Hey guys, I just got the Got2B spray and had a question about it.  Do you spray it on each section immediately before flat ironing, or do you let it dry for a few minutes before using the flat iron?  I am worried that if I straighten it while the product is still damp on my hair it will damage my hair more (it makes a sizzling sound!)  Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

Moroccan Oli literally ruined my hair.  Since I stopped perming my hair several years ago, my hair has been very healthy despite the fact that is is thin, straight, fine, and blonde.  I started using Moroccan Oli and it was lovely at first.  About a month later , I started seeing some of the worst damage I've had since perming.  I'm not an expert, but I think that the heavy, daily use of silicones (they are the first few ingredients in Moroccan Oli) coated my hair until it broke off.  It's been about 2 months since I quit using it and I'm still trying to get my hair back into shape.  My damaged areas are growing out, but still noticeable in my hair


----------



## ilvoelv

I love the tresemme heat protectant spray (black bottle red nozzle)


----------



## L etoile

I use the Tresemme (red spray nozzle, black bottle) and I love it so far.  I also started using the No Frizz Straightmaking spray, but that's pretty sticky.


----------



## mcb100

I just bought the John Freida spray one in the white spray bottle, anyone have any experience with that? I hated the Chi Iron Guard one, it made my hair sooo sticky. Also Big Sexy Hair has one, and you're basically throwing away money with that. I believe the bottle is blue and brown, please don't buy that one. It's basically hair spray instead of heat protectant spray, I couldn't even get the flat iron to go through it. The Tresemme one worked good but I never thought it really protected my hair or anything.


----------



## missisa07

Used to use the Pantene Pro-V heat protections spray for Medium Hair, and it worked great.

Recently switched to the Shu Uemura Thermal Iron Spray and it's great!  A lot pricier $30.00, but it makes my hair shinier .


----------



## coconutsboston

I use BLOW heat protection spray.


----------



## Ann332

Does anyone know where can I get a heat protective spray for hair in Singapore?


----------



## nicci404

I recently bought Paul Mitchell - Hot Off the Press and it got returned! It felt more like a hair spray. I let it sit too long on my hair after I sprayed it on and by the time I flat ironed it which was only maybe 3 minutes after I sprayed it,  my hair was sticky and crunchy


----------



## digby723

Another vote for Tresseme, I've used it for over a year and I love it!


----------



## Fran0421

cbetht said:


> I second Heat Glide by Redken! I love this stuff!


I 3rd that!


----------



## LVjudy

another vote for Tresemme! ive been using it every time i wash my hair & its never been better.  the last time i went to my stylist she asked have i been anywhere else to get a trim bc my ends looked great.  nope, just been using a new protectant!


----------



## missgiannina

i use tresemme and like it but my favorite is the carols daughter macadamia heat protecting oil but i have dry hair so the oil works for me if you have oily hair i wouldnt use it


----------



## chucksNcurls

Tresemme heat protectant spray (black bottle red nozzle)


----------



## babymelsmom

vhdos said:


> Moroccan Oli literally ruined my hair.  Since I stopped perming my hair several years ago, my hair has been very healthy despite the fact that is is thin, straight, fine, and blonde.  I started using Moroccan Oli and it was lovely at first.  About a month later , I started seeing some of the worst damage I've had since perming.  I'm not an expert, but I think that the heavy, daily use of silicones (they are the first few ingredients in Moroccan Oli) coated my hair until it broke off.  It's been about 2 months since I quit using it and I'm still trying to get my hair back into shape.  My damaged areas are growing out, but still noticeable in my hair


 
I had an awful experience with Moroccan Oil and have a patch of hair that literally broke off.  I didn't realize that Moroccan Oil is not 100% oil but has alot of dimethicone.  My hair is thin and fine and the daily use of the Moroccan Oil ruined my hair.  A couple of other tpf'ers had the same problem with Moroccan Oil.  I've stopped using it and have been really careful about what I use on my hair now.  The broken hair patch has started to grow back but it was a mess.


----------



## monokuro

I've been using Nexxus Heat Protexx religiously for about 2 years and recently decided to switch to Tresemme heat protector spray and I must say I am glad I did! Not only is Tresemme cheaper it leaves my hair feeling soft and smoother to the touch.


----------



## madaddie

I am using the Tresemme one, it has a lot of good reviews online and is so reasonably priced.


----------



## gingerfarm

Bumble and Bumble Styling Lotion.  I'm so glad that Sephora started carrying it.  I also blowdry and flat iron my hair everyday.  You actually just wrote a review on my blog if that helps.


----------



## toobabyish

I love the Tresemme heat protectant!  It's cheap and works well.


----------



## sdkitty

I've had a curling iron for years and haven't used it much.  Just used for small touch-ups.  Recently my hairdresser used a curling iron on my hair and I liked the results so I've been playing around with mine.  She didn't use any heat protectant product on my hair that I noticed.  I read somewhere that you should use heat protectant with a curling iron.
I only use on dry hair.  I don't do my whole head of hair.  I don't hold the iron on for long  - maybe 15 seconds.
Does anyone use a curling iron regularly?  With or without heat protectant product?
Recommendations?  My hair is in good condition but I don't want to dry it out.


----------



## tbbbjb

Bump, as I am intrigued as well.  I have only seen products for blow outs...but this is EXACTLY what I am looking for.


----------



## Stellina07

Look into either the new flex hairspray by living proof or the bumble & bumble Does It All hairspray. They both serve as heat protects and as a styler as well. I believe Alterna has a few products as well. Check out sephora online for more info.


----------



## candace117

I am a double process blonde, and I swear by heat protectant sprays whether I am blow drying, flat ironing or curling! My favorites are Kenra's Platinum Blow Dry Spray and Pureology Colour Fanatic.


----------



## sdkitty

Stellina07 said:


> Look into either the new flex hairspray by living proof or the bumble & bumble Does It All hairspray. They both serve as heat protects and as a styler as well. I believe Alterna has a few products as well. Check out sephora online for more info.


 
thanks


----------



## pmburk

I flat iron my hair about twice a week with a Chi, and I use Tresemme heat protectant spray. It is inexpensive and seems to work very well for my hair.


----------



## renza

I have the Tresemme heat protectant spray and it seems okay, but I am wondering if there is a good, not too expensive protectant (spray, serum, or mousse) that is also volumizing? I have straight, slightly oily hair, and I only blow dry it (no curling or straightening irons generally). Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## sdkitty

pmburk said:


> I flat iron my hair about twice a week with a Chi, and I use Tresemme heat protectant spray. It is inexpensive and seems to work very well for my hair.


 
I think I may try the Tresemme since several people have recommended it and it's inexpensive.  It's really a protective spray and not a styling product so I guess I won't necessarily see any immediate difference when using this?


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I've tried a bunch of sprays (ghd, tresseme, chi, john frieda, redken, loreal) and they usually they make my hair feel sticky. I now use Kiehl's Heat-Protective Silk-Straightening _Cream_. I feel like the coverage is a lot better and doesn't have that greasy/sticky texture.


----------



## andjela

I love Amika Heat Protect Spray, and I adore their whole collection of hair care products.


----------



## Zsazsab33

Pureology color fanatic hair treatment spray


----------

